# Guadalajara help needed



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a clean, low cost B &B or hotel in the SW Guadalajara or Jocotepec areas? I will be coming over to Guadalajara from central MX by bus, and then on to the SW of the city - maybe it would be easier to just stay in the central city and just go out by taxi from there - any suggestions? (I am fluent and live here in MX)

I no longer have the desire to drive myself, and buses won't give me the flexibility I will want for my local travel. Does anyone know the going per-hour or daily rate for a taxista ? My first time there, and so I have no local knowledge, including traffic flows.

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will arrive at the centro caminera nuevo, which is actually located in Tonala. Your easiest and most economical approach would be to take a taxi to the carretera a Chapala, en El Alamo. Across that highway, in the southbound lane, you can catch a Chapala Bus (red & white) directly into Chapala. There are taxis outside the bus station, or you could walk (if traveling light) into centro and ask for hotel options. There is everything from the bare bulb place behind the mercado to the upscale QQ. You might like the Chapala Inn B&B or the Hotel Montecarlo with its reasonable prices, heated pool and restaurant.


----------



## ChrisNYC212 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Weather In September*

Hello,

New member here. I am in a little bind. I have a ticket to Guadalajara for Sept 6. and did not realize how bad the rain would be. I'd like to go visit mercados maybe tequila and enjoy a few evenings out.

Afterwards I plan on going to Mexico City and Acapulco via bus.

Will I have problems traveling by bus between these cities and will the rain be too much to enjoy myself?

Thank you for your time!


C


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisNYC212 said:


> ... I have a ticket to Guadalajara for Sept 6. and did not realize how bad the rain would be. I'd like to go visit mercados maybe tequila and enjoy a few evenings out.
> 
> Afterwards I plan on going to Mexico City and Acapulco via bus.
> 
> Will I have problems traveling by bus between these cities and will the rain be too much to enjoy myself? ...


Bus travel between cities is easy, convenient and comfortable in Mexico. The rain in Guadalajara generally happens at night. Lately, it seems to rain every evening for an hour or so. It shouldn't interfere with enjoying a visit. At worst you can duck into a cafe or bar for an hour during the heavy rain.


----------



## ChrisNYC212 (Aug 30, 2011)

I assume the rest of the time has been sunny or overcast ? Some websites show possibilities of rain from 11am until the wee hours of the morning every day. Sometimes it is hard to judge what is really going on by those sites. I guess there is always the possibility of rain so they have to predict it as such?

Mexico City should be ok if it rains. As long as it's not all afternoon. Would you know how Acapulco would be in late September ? I plan to return from there.

I really appreciate your help. I've traveled extensively to latin america. Lately more to mexico because of the deals. Please let me know if I can help in the future.


C


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisNYC212 said:


> I assume the rest of the time has been sunny or overcast ? Some websites show possibilities of rain from 11am until the wee hours of the morning every day. Sometimes it is hard to judge what is really going on by those sites. I guess there is always the possibility of rain so they have to predict it as such?
> 
> Mexico City should be ok if it rains. As long as it's not all afternoon. Would you know how Acapulco would be in late September ? I plan to return from there.
> 
> ...


Central Mexico has tropical weather patterns. It tends to rain in intense storms that don't last very long. There are occasional days when it just drizzles all day, last Sunday was one of them. But it is much more typical to have mostly sunny weather with a thunderstorm once a day for an hour or so.


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

We're in Jocotepec and the weather has been perfect, not even drizzle on Sunday! It rains at night, late, mostly, we've been here over a month and I haven't had to look for my umbrella once. It is a little overcast early morning but by 9 am the sun is shining


----------



## ChrisNYC212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok. Sounds Good. :clap2:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

GringoCArlos said:


> Can anyone recommend a clean, low cost B &B or hotel in the SW Guadalajara or Jocotepec areas? Thank you.


Just to make sure you know Jocotepec is a long way from any part of Guadalajara. You can make a day trip to the Lake Chapala area from the old bus station downtown. Guess it depends where you want to spend the most time.


----------

